# LG TV has black lines?



## Matthius (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi,
I recently acquired a 50" plasma TV from a friend. They said it was broken but the TV turned on and seemed fine. After running for about 5 minutes or so and depending if a movie or show is playing it gets these vertical black lines through the screen. Now I've replaced 5 capacitors that were bad. And it still does it. Any suggestions on what is causing these?


----------

